# High CPU Voltage report



## octix (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone.

For couple of days I'm trying to figure out why healthd and mbmon report a high CPU voltage.  The CPU would be Pentium 4 with HyperThreading, 3GHz. 

```
TEMP0 : 41.0
TEMP1 : 47.5
TEMP2 : 22.0
FAN0  :    0
FAN1  : 4218
FAN2  :    0
VC0   :  +2.85 <---
VC1   :  +3.70 <---
V33   :  +3.36
V50P  :  +5.64
V12P  : +12.95
V12N  :  +1.62
V50N  :  +2.44
```
How else could I check real vcore? Perhaps because of HT data is not retrieved correctly ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ale (Oct 6, 2009)

Many BIOS have a monitor to show these values.
Try looking in the BIOS and check if the values are similar.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Oct 6, 2009)

You could also check with a voltmeter on-board, since most ADCs on motherboards are certainly not the most accurat. When doing this, care must be taken for ESD to avoid damage to the motherboard or any of its components.


----------



## octix (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

To look in the BIOS we're waiting for the right moment, as this happens on a server.

Didn't think about voltmeter.


----------

